

Craigslist no longer allows HTML for layout/images - adamcowley
http://www.craigslist.org/about/help/html_in_craigslist_postings/details
IMG, FONT, TABLE, DIV, and SPAN tags are no longer supported in the for sale categories.
======
adamcowley
Full Disclosure: This is great news for my company (www.rooof.com/syndication)
because our patent-pending methods of syndication can still post to CL using
the their native image uploader.

